# TTC Naturally ~ November Babies`



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Is anyone else currently ttc naturally?  I am on 9dpo and hoping & praying for a november baby  

My symptoms are as follows:
Feeling a lot of tugs. my boobs are huge...they were a good size before but now they are getting in the way of my arms...both hubby and i have noticed how much fuller they are and of course sore.

On wiping this evening i had slightly sticky/wet cm on tissue. 

My pelvis feels very crampy and tender.  If i cough i feel an instant tug in the middle.  Even sitting on the bed as i write this its feeling funny.

I did a test (im hoping too early) but it was a negative.

My hubby is remaining positive as he says hes noticed a lot of things (he wont say what becasue he doesnt want to get my hopes up).

Today i slept on and off from 6am to 11 am!!

My fertility chart is below in my signture.

xx


----------



## looking-for-hope (Mar 4, 2013)

I/we are also trying to conceive naturally... we have been trying for nearly 3 years now   with no luck.

I am thinking about trying acupuncture as I've been reading a lot about the positive effects people have been having with it.

Good luck x


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Last cycle wasnt meant to be for us, so on to this month and its being naughty lol  My temps have been so low and not raising for 3 times to show ovulation.,  Had blood test today so hopefully this will show us something.  Hows Everyone else?


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Honeybun - how are u getting on? I'm kinda trying but not trying to think about it  
I'm just post my first failed cycle, had ovulation symptoms but haven't a clue if I've actually ovulated. Been DTD every other day so we shall see, although why this would work now I've no idea  
Af is due on 6th April but my cycles may be shorter or longer after my ivf.
I think I ovulated last Saturday so technically on a 2ww  

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------

